# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Zoti ynë është Dielli!

## Force-Intruder

Me lejoni te bejme pak spekullim. Nqs e keni vene re shume qyteterime te lashta ne vendet ku paten origjinen "fetë" i faleshin nje Zoti. Diellit!
Ne fakt ne sistemin tone diellor Dielli perben me shume se 99% te mases totale.
Per ate "Zot"...  :ngerdheshje:   Dielli *eshte* sistemi yne diellor... Dielli eshte Ne.  :buzeqeshje: 
Perse sipas jush i faleshin njerezit Diellit... ?

----------


## Zombi

Pa diell ska jete, eshte nje Zot ne vete!

----------


## xfiles

je i madh force intruder, 
ke plotesisht te drejte, ne i detyrohemi diellit jeten tone, dielli eshte jetedhenes.
Duke shkuar me tej, ne jemi pluhur yjesh, ç'do element qe na perben vjen nga yjet, nga vdekja e yjeve.
Pra jemi bijt e yjeve, dhe Dielli eshte zoti jone qe ben te mundur vazhdimin e jetes. Jetedhenesi, i cili digjet me fuqi te madhe nga "dashuria" e atomeve qe quhet gravitet.

Dua te shkoj edhe me tej te them se Dielli jeton, ka nje shpirt , eshte nje forme jete planetare, ai konsumon ushqim, dhe me anen e enegjise i mbijeton forces shtypese te gravitetit. Jeta nuk eshte nje cilesi unike e organizmave biologjik, eshte me teper se thjesht proteina e aminoacide.

----------


## land

Shume e vertete,te treja fete monoteiste kane adoptuar shume nga paganizmi,antiket adhuronin diellin dhe per kete perdornin dhe simbolet e tyre,si svastika dhe kryqi me rreth,qe te dyja simbolizojne diellin.

----------


## xfiles

> Shume e vertete,te treja fete monoteiste kane adoptuar shume nga paganizmi,antiket adhuronin diellin dhe per kete perdornin dhe simbolet e tyre,si svastika dhe kryqi me rreth,qe te dyja simbolizojne diellin.


jah jah, das ist gut.
 :ngerdheshje: .
O Der Skiptaren.

----------


## land

Une personalisht mendoj qe besimet e lashta pagane jane shume me origjinale sesa 3 fete kryesore te sotme qe flasin vetem dokra dhe kane mbetur statike per mijera vjet.Dhe ne fakt mua me ben pershtypje nje gje........gjithshka evoluon, po 3 fete monoteiste pse jo?????kush i jep pergjigje kesaj pyetje.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Une personalisht mendoj qe besimet e lashta pagane jane shume me origjinale sesa 3 fete kryesore te sotme qe flasin vetem dokra dhe kane mbetur statike per mijera vjet.Dhe ne fakt mua me ben pershtypje nje gje........gjithshka evoluon, po 3 fete monoteiste pse jo?????kush i jep pergjigje kesaj pyetje.


Jo lere menjane hebraizmin..Hebraizmi i jep uje me bisht te luges,si krishterimit edhe islamit...
Fete monoteiste,bazohen tek besimi irracional,kurse fete antike tek besimi racional...Besim i nevojshem jo i detyrueshem...Prandaj fete antike ,evolonin me evoluimin e njeriut,sepse ishin afer njeriut,afer nevojave te tij per te kuptuar natyren e vetveten...
Fete monoteiste,jane larg njeriut,ato e* urdherojne* njeriun ne cdo hap,nuk e *udhezojne*...Jane fe diktatoriale....

----------


## xfiles

> Jo lere menjane hebraizmin..Hebraizmi i jep uje me bisht te luges,si krishterimit edhe islamit...
> Fete monoteiste,bazohen tek besimi irracional,kurse fete antike tek besimi racional...Besim i nevojshem jo i detyrueshem...Prandaj fete antike ,evolonin me evoluimin e njeriut,sepse ishin afer njeriut,afer nevojave te tij per te kuptuar natyren e vetveten...
> Fete monoteiste,jane larg njeriut,ato e* urdherojne* njeriun ne cdo hap,nuk e *udhezojne*...Jane fe diktatoriale....


fete monoteiste jane funderrimat, fekalet e artit te filozofise mistike  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## fjollat

> Fete monoteiste,jane larg njeriut,ato e* urdherojne* njeriun ne cdo hap,nuk e *udhezojne*...Jane fe diktatoriale....


Çdo rregull e paraparë është urdhër, detyrim, pavarësisht se a janë rregulla të rregulloreve të shkollave, institucioneve të ndryshme apo fesë. Kjo nuk është diktaturë.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Çdo rregull e paraparë është urdhër, detyrim, pavarësisht se a janë rregulla të rregulloreve të shkollave, institucioneve të ndryshme apo fesë. Kjo nuk është diktaturë.


Cdo rregull nga ato te tjerat qe permende eshte i ndryshueshem sipas nevojave,prandaj udhezojne,kurse rregulli i feve monoteiste eshte i pandryshueshem ,prandaj eshte diktature....

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Jo lere menjane hebraizmin..Hebraizmi i jep uje me bisht te luges,si krishterimit edhe islamit...


Ketu ke te drejte. Nuk e di nese e ke me ironi apo jo...
Hebraizmi eshte nje nga fete e para te shkruajtura nga Levitet... Direkt me origjine nga Babiloni eshte guri i pare ne themelin e komplotit me te vjeter, me te gjate dhe me te suksesshem ne historine e njerezimit. Natyrisht fale edhe plehrave te vatikanit.
Fete mbarten Kodin ne libra. Ka dy menyra per te kuptuar fete... 1. Ai i perhapur masivisht. Dmth. interpretimi fjale per fjale i teksteve dhe nxjerrja e moralit, kuptimit pffff . Dhe 2. Interpretimi i fshehte i kodit. Te vertetes se madhe te fshehur me mjeshteri per kaq e kaq mijevjecare. Besime antike si "Kabala" bejne kete te dytin.
Nqs e keni vene re... cdo gje per te cilen nuk ka realisht shpjegim llogjik te shkakut apo origjines si piramidat, strukturat e gureve etj. kane nje te perbashket te madhe... Diellin dhe yjesite.
Jo te gjithe e dine qe kristianet ne fakt me Krishtlindjet celebrojne pikerisht nje ish-ritual feste pagan.
Ne besimin e vjeter Dielli vdiste ne 23 Dhjetor dhe Rilindte ne 25 Dhjetor  :ngerdheshje: 
Njerezit kremtonin ne 25 dhjetor rilindjen e diellit te ri  :ngerdheshje: 
Ring any bells ???  :ngerdheshje: 

Duhet te spekulloj me tutje?

----------


## xfiles

e ke thene perfekt Intruder, doja te thoja te njejten gje.
qenke i mire informuar me sa shoh.
kabalah ia vlen me te vertete te studiohet, eshte krejtesisht ndryshe nga besimi monoteist, eshte diçka shume universale, jo dogme, por filozofi.

----------


## ajzberg

Ashtu eshte ,mendoni nje shpellar qe ka mberdhire gjithe naten dhe del e ngrohet nen rrezet e ngrohta te diellit.Ne kemi dhe diten e pushimit me emerin e tij.Dielli eshte drita, eshte bukuria ,as gje nuk mund te linde po nuk do te ishte ai.C jane aureolat mbi koken e shenjetoreve /?eshte kurora e diellit.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Yup... ndajme mendime te njejta me ca shof Xfiles... (me qe ra fjala xfiles ka qene edhe nje loje shume e preferuar per mua 6 cd).
Puna eshte qe nuk po dua ta bej temen shume "qesharake" duke spekulluar me tutje... dmth mbi origjinen e vertete te njeriut dhe kush i shkruajti tekstet e para te lashta.
Arsyet pse u krijuan fete jane te qarta per te gjithe ata qe dine te lexojne natyren njerezore :
Feja u krijua per ta mbajtur njeriun larg "TE VERTETES SE MADHE". Feja i kerkoi njeriut te merrte te mireqene origjinen nga Adami dhe Eva dhe te mos kerkonte me tutje. Ta mbante larg nga shkenca dhe sidomos astronomia. Keto u quajten herezi dhe magji. Njerez te famshen u dogjen ne turra drush vetem se thane te verteta. Fe si islami akoma ndalojne parashikimet bazuar mbi yjet si supersticione te demshme...
Kush i shpjegon numrat e famshem te perbashket te librave fetare... 3, 7, 12 , 40 qe dalin e ridalin gjithmone ne pah.???

----------


## xfiles

Interesante eshte se te gjitha simbolet e dijes, urtesise, Zoti me Brire(Satana), Gjarpri, u kthyen ne simbole te keqe, liria e njeriut e perfaqesuar nga Rebelimi i Engjellit Djallit.
Sepse thjesht, liria, dija, urtesia jane armiqte kryesore te injorances, dhe injoranca eshte ushqimi i fese.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> Ketu ke te drejte. Nuk e di nese e ke me ironi apo jo...
> Hebraizmi eshte nje nga fete e para te shkruajtura nga Levitet... Direkt me origjine nga Babiloni eshte guri i pare ne themelin e komplotit me te vjeter, me te gjate dhe me te suksesshem ne historine e njerezimit. Natyrisht fale edhe plehrave te vatikanit.
> Fete mbarten Kodin ne libra. Ka dy menyra per te kuptuar fete... 1. Ai i perhapur masivisht. Dmth. interpretimi fjale per fjale i teksteve dhe nxjerrja e moralit, kuptimit pffff . Dhe 2. Interpretimi i fshehte i kodit. Te vertetes se madhe te fshehur me mjeshteri per kaq e kaq mijevjecare. Besime antike si "Kabala" bejne kete te dytin.
> Nqs e keni vene re... cdo gje per te cilen nuk ka realisht shpjegim llogjik te shkakut apo origjines si piramidat, strukturat e gureve etj. kane nje te perbashket te madhe... Diellin dhe yjesite.
> Jo te gjithe e dine qe kristianet ne fakt me Krishtlindjet celebrojne pikerisht nje ish-ritual feste pagan.
> Ne besimin e vjeter Dielli vdiste ne 23 Dhjetor dhe Rilindte ne 25 Dhjetor 
> Njerezit kremtonin ne 25 dhjetor rilindjen e diellit te ri 
> Ring any bells ??? 
> 
> Duhet te spekulloj me tutje?



Hebraizmi i jep uje me bisht te luges,sepse hebraizmi thithi kulturen egjiptiane e babilonase dhe ruhet vetem per hebrejte...Hebrejte skane manine te jene universale,si dy fete e tjera...Zoti i tyre ka shenja te forta te kultures pagane,sepse eshte zot vetem i hebrejve,ata jane populli i zgjedhur....Cdo zot pagan eshte zot i nje kombi,mund te huazohet nga te tjere sigurisht,por jo me deshiren e besimtarit origjinar...
Kurse fete e tjera,perhapen nga njerezit te cilet duan te imponojne fene e tyre...pra besimtari behet eksportues i fese se tij,duke perhapur sigurisht,percarje e lufte,sic na tregon gjeresisht historia...Lufterat fetare ne zonat e islamit e kristianizmit skane te sosur...

Shihni shiite e sunite si pergjaken ne irak,apo kristiane e myslymane ne sudanin e jugut....Keto jane fe qe duhen mbajtur larg...sidomos ne shqiptaret qe i kemi te dy elementet brenda,per te mos thene 4 elemente....

Asnje shqiptar nuk duhet te behet besimtar ne ekstrem,perndryshe behet rrezik per shqiptarine  e duhet asgjesuar per hir te Kombit....

----------


## fjollat

> Cdo rregull nga ato te tjerat qe permende eshte i ndryshueshem sipas nevojave,prandaj udhezojne,kurse rregulli i feve monoteiste eshte i pandryshueshem ,prandaj eshte diktature....


nga erdhe në përfundim ti se diktatura është e pandryshueshme? ajo iku... çdo rregull njerëzor është i ndryshueshëm, për dallim nga rregullat hyjnore që kanë mbijetuar apo janë ruajtur të pandryshueshëm.

----------


## Visi_500

Jam shume i habitur dhe nuk mund ta kuptoj se si njerez me llogjike, arrijne te llogjikojne me pak se kafshet, te cilat ne fakt nuk kane llogjike, por me ane te instikteve te tyre arrijne te njohin Perendine, Krijuesin e tyre, dhe i japin lavdi Atij, ndersa njerezit, qe jane pajisur nga Perendia me llogjike, nuk arrijne te njohin Krijuesin e tyre. 
Te gjitha ato qe jane shkruar deri tani ne kete teme jane dokra, jane mendime satanike, sepse vetem ata njerez qe jane te pushtuar nga satanai, mund te flasin keshtu per Perendine, i cili i jete gjithcaje qe ekziston. 
Si mund te jete dielli zot??? Kur ai vete eshte kriijese e Perendise??? 
Dua qe te dikush nga ju te ma shpjegoje kete! Gjithashtu dua te di se perse jeni kaq njerez pa besim dhe ateiste?

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

> nga erdhe në përfundim ti se diktatura është e pandryshueshme? ajo iku... çdo rregull njerëzor është i ndryshueshëm, për dallim nga rregullat hyjnore që kanë mbijetuar apo janë ruajtur të pandryshueshëm.



Ti zogu e di ceshte diktatura...kur nje dicka quhet diktatoriale?

*çdo rregull njerëzor është i ndryshueshëm, për dallim nga rregullat hyjnore që kanë mbijetuar apo janë ruajtur të pandryshueshëm.[/*

E sheh pra....rregullat hyjnore jane te pandryshueshem....rregullat e monoteizmit jane te pandryshueshem,jo rregullat hyjnore....Ketu ti fute besimin irracional te monoteistit...Vure dogmen....Prandaj njeriu nuk duhet te kete dogme absolute,por dogma qe mund te ndryshohen sipas nevojave...Fatkeqesisht dogma monoteiste eshte diktatoriale e vetem te fuqishmit mund ta kundershtojne diktaturen..ti je thjesht e dobet....

----------


## fjollat

> Shihni shiite e sunite si pergjaken ne irak,apo kristiane e myslymane ne sudanin e jugut....Keto jane fe qe duhen mbajtur larg...sidomos ne shqiptaret qe i kemi te dy elementet brenda,per te mos thene 4 elemente....


hahaha shihni të gjithë të tjerët si përgjaken, por gjithsesi mbyllni sytë para përgjakjeve çifuto- palestineze, se këta kanë thithur dituritë e lashta dhe përgjakjet e tyre nuk janë përgjakje. Teuratin nga kush e trashëguan, nga egjyptianët apo nga sumerët? Apo këtë e kanë vetëm për masat e gjëra, ndërsa të zgjedhur janë vetëm elita çifute?

----------

